# How will you die?



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ask the death Psychic......................

http://www.thedeathpsychic.com/

It seems that I'm going to be stabbed in the eye with a chess Bishop by an irate and losing opponent.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

A disgruntled cook at the local bar and grill poisons your food. You suffer in agony for days until the poison eventually kills you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*A suicidal airline pilot intentionally crashes the plane you're on, killing you (and everyone else on board). *

At least mine will be quick and realtively painless.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I get to suffer..hows that for ya???


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

While you're in bed with another woman, your wife comes home and catches you in the act. In a fit of rage, she stabs you to death violently with a pair of scissors.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

A deranged cook at a Chinese restaurant attacks you violently with a meat cleaver after you complain about your meal.

*Note to self: Don't complain at Chinese restaurants*


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

lit cig dropped in car, I swerve into oncoming traffic


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Dull,I was impaled by a large falling icicle.You lucky bastards!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*"You put an excessive amount of lighter fluid onto a charcoal grill. Upon lighting the grill, you are engulfed in flames and are burned alive. "*

*You know, with the way I BBQ, that could really happen!*


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

An ex-friend beats you to death with a full gallon of paint.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

_"While on a group tour of a candy factory, you fall over a guardrail and land on a taffy pulling machine. Your head, torso, and legs are ripped into three separate sections."_

Dang...and I used to like taffy. :googly:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

While swimming, a power line falls into the pool you're in, sending a million volts of electricity through your body. You're fried instantly. 


I did just start swimming at the gym pool....indoors though.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

"While driving down a dark country road as well over the speed limit, you hit a deer. Severely wounded and unable to move you bleed to death in your car. Your dead body isn't discovered until the following morning." That shows what the psychic knows....my car doesn't even make it up to the speed limit, let alone over it! And in NJ, there are no deer left because all the new building has chased them to Pennsylvania!

And Vlad, darling...the chess board is set up and waiting for you...MUWAHAHAHA :devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

You put an excessive amount of lighter fluid onto a charcoal grill. Upon lighting the grill, you are engulfed in flames and are burned alive. ---hmm well done


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> *"You put an excessive amount of lighter fluid onto a charcoal grill. Upon lighting the grill, you are engulfed in flames and are burned alive. "*
> 
> *You know, with the way I BBQ, that could really happen!*


Well doc, seems this happens to me also, but funny thing is I have a gas grill.
I wonder if this all happens at your house? Have you sent me an invite to some great BBQ you're having?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

While attending a horse show, you bend over to tie your shoe. Halfway though the brief process, you receive a deadly kick from a startled Clydesdale


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

im being offed by a angry old guy in a hardware store with a garden hose.

Quess im not going into home depot no more..i'll send the wife...lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Freid extra crispy while disconnecting the ground box on 13200 line


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My son, who is sick of being over-disciplined, attacks me in my sleep with a knife stabbing me repeatedly. That's freaky cause last night I got in a fight with my son. But he loves me to much, doesn't he?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You are the victim of a home robbery and are shot in the head several times at point blank range while you're asleep.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"You are struck by lightning and killed while walking your dog during a storm."

That's so feasible it's kind of scary....


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

You are attacked violently by a crazed man with an ice skate. Your throat is slit, and you die from rapid blood loss. 

great just before i go ice skating with some friends and before x-mas bloody great


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

skullboy said:


> Dull,I was impaled by a large falling icicle.You lucky bastards!


Have you seen a "Christmas Story" Lately????? You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

pyro1966 said:


> You put an excessive amount of lighter fluid onto a charcoal grill. Upon lighting the grill, you are engulfed in flames and are burned alive. ---hmm well done


Yours is quite fitting PYRO!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Is it just me or this completely retarded? LMAO

*You are fatally impaled by a confederate bayonet while attending a Civil War reenactment.*


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Considering the adventure I'm about to begin, I'm not sure if I should be worried......

As the unfortunate target of a serial killer, a rubber innertube is stuffed into your mouth and fully inflated, causing your head to explode.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't worry TT, I have the address, the name and all other vital information so we can track you down if we don't hear from you!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Actually I was thinking it wouldn't be an innertube he will try stuff in my mouth, but I won't go there.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

thats what i get for looking at this at work the link was missing


While watching whales in a observation area of the aquarium, a suicidal maniac shoots the glass wall of the tank with a shotgun. Four million gallons of water quickly rush out of the tank and into the hallway, drowning you (and everyone else around).


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I was thinking could I change my answer to"While driving the wrong way on a freeway offramp,with a cape on and hatebreed blasting from a boom box strapped to the back of your motorcycle,you collide with a semi at high speeds and die in a fire ball from hell."Not that I have given it any thought.:googly:


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

While mowing the lawn barefoot, you accidentally run over your foot, severing your toes. Unable to walk, you bleed to death in your lawn. 

That's how I thought I would go so I hired a kid last summer to cut my lawn every week.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

"You are beaten to death by a co-worker with a loose bag of change."

No more trips to the vending machine for me!!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

A group of disgruntled coworkers duct tapes you to a wall and uses you as a human dartboard. You die from agonizingly slow blood loss caused by hundreds of puncture wounds. 

Good thing I don't work at the office anymore.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You are caught cheating at miniature golf and are beaten to death with a putter. 


So not playing Mini-Golf now!


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

While attempting to dive into a pool, you hit your head on the diving board in mid-air. You're knocked unconscious, and your body sinks to bottom of the pool, where your lungs quickly fill with water.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Johnny933 won't be the only one avoiding Home Depot. I'm going to be fatally attacked with a large wrench by a crazed man in a hardware store. I wonder if that means I'll live forever if I don't go to hardware stores?


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Im going to be abducted by Aliens, then dropped from above I guess.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

A crazed man in a hardware store fatally attacks you with a pitchfork.

Figures, I spend a LOT of time in Home Depot. I always thought I'd go because of my own stupidity and stubbornness trying to do something that I shouldn't be doing when no one else is home, like using power tools... falling off the roof... falling from the attic through the ceiling... having a something really big and heavy fall on me because I tried to move it by myself... ZF and I were discussing the stupid things we do when we are working on stuff alone. It sucks being stubborn AND a klutz.


----------

